# Wheat & Straw



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Last week USDA said in the u.s. Lowest wheat acres planted in ten years. Now more news on wheat. http://www.agweb.com/mobile/article/europes-wheat-reserves-shrinking-to-lowest-in-more-than-decade-blmg/


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Would be nice to see a bump. I've got 300 ac. out right now, local new crop price hanging around $3.35 for hrw.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

aawhite said:


> Would be nice to see a bump. I've got 300 ac. out right now, local new crop price hanging around $3.35 for hrw.


 yes we had a plan to wait till about the 25th of April and if wheat prices are still down in the dumps we were going to spray about 35% of our wheat crop down and plant it the corn or beans. Hope the heck if this is going to do something in the next week or two they get it done


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

endrow said:


> yes we had a plan to wait till about the 25th of April and if wheat prices are still down in the dumps we were going to spray about 35% of our wheat crop down and plant it the corn or beans. Hope the heck if this is going to do something in the next week or two they get it done


What about baling for wheat hay? They feed a lot of that down in Texas.

Ralph


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Not a lot of guys do that hear anymore. Dry climate in western Kansas, so have to balance with the need to retain ground cover. I don't have cattle, so no baling yet. Hope to pick up some smaller equipment in the next couple of years and start baling some, small square bales, or possibly 2x3 mid size bales.

Low equipment cost keeps me going in wheat at low prices. I run an old NH TR95 combine, and old Steiger PT225 4 wheel drive tractor, and an old drill, disk, and v plow. If I can find a market, would like to add field peas to the rotation.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I've got half of my ground in wheat at the moment, so any increase in market price would be very welcome. I've taken it on the chin with soybeans on this ground the last two years. It'd be nice to come out ahead this year.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I've got half of my ground in wheat at the moment, so any increase in market price would be very welcome. I've taken it on the chin with soybeans on this ground the last two years. It'd be nice to come out ahead this year.


Do you have a good straw market . Straw is weak now . Over the years we did well selling straw but recently things have changed . Wheat is so tricky here and so easy to have a quality problems.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

endrow said:


> Do you have a good straw market . Straw is weak now . Over the years we did well selling straw but recently things have changed . Wheat is so tricky here and so easy to have a quality problems.


I feel fortunate to have moved all my straw last year, but I would say the market is weak here as well.


----------



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I feel fortunate to have moved all my straw last year, but I would say the market is weak here as well.


Do you deal with any of the mushroom farms up that way?


----------

